# BMOQ/BMO 2022 - Regular Force



## HopefulAereOfficer (21 Feb 2022)

Thought that its a good time to get 2022's BMOQ/BMO thread going! Heres my current recruitment progress. Feel free to add yours below and we can see who are in the same Basic Training sessions!


Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON   
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: AERE
Trade choice 2:
Trade choice 3:
Application date: April 14, 2021
First contact: April 17, 2021
CFAT: July 27, 2021
CFAT Results: July 27, 2021- Successful
Medical: August 18, 2021
Interview: October 25, 2021
Competition list: Middle of January, 2022
Position offered: Pending...
Enrolment: Pending...
BMOQ: Pending...


----------



## anylibranix (22 Feb 2022)

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade choice 2:Combat Engineer
Trade choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application date: September 20th, 2021
First contact: September 24th, 2021
CFAT: October 4th, 2021
Medical: December 13th, 2021
Interview: February 22nd, 2022
Competition List: Pending...
Position offered: Pending...
Enrolment: Pending...
BMOQ: Pending...


----------



## Round (2 Mar 2022)

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver, B.C
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: MP
Trade choice 2:
Trade choice 3:
Application date: April 02, 2020
First contact: May 25, 2020
CFAT: Previous Reservist 
CFAT: Successful 
Medical: December 04, 2020
Interview: March 11, 2021
MPAC: Pending…
Competition list: Pending…
Position offered: Pending...
Enrolment: Pending...
BMQ: Pending...


----------



## Kickingsauce (16 Mar 2022)

Any word yet on 2022/23 Intake numbers? I see that da1root hasn't been online in a while, and hes the master of this information. Anyone received any Officer offers yet?


----------



## anylibranix (23 Mar 2022)

anylibranix said:


> Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> ...


Position offered: March 15th, 2022 Armoured Soldier
Enrolment: March 28th, 2022
BMQ: April 18th, 2022


----------



## HopefulAereOfficer (24 Mar 2022)

anylibranix said:


> Position offered: March 15th, 2022 Armoured Soldier
> Enrolment: March 28th, 2022
> BMQ: April 18th, 2022


Congrats!!


----------



## KelsonHaldane (3 Apr 2022)

HopefulAereOfficer said:


> Thought that its a good time to get 2022's BMOQ/BMO thread going! Heres my current recruitment progress. Feel free to add yours below and we can see who are in the same Basic Training sessions!
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
> ...


Hi. Where do you get this data from?  Did you pull it from somewhere online? I ask because the online recruitment portal (www.prod-recruiting-recrutement.forces.gc.ca) does not seem to be updating...  Thanks!


----------



## HopefulAereOfficer (3 Apr 2022)

KelsonHaldane said:


> Hi. Where do you get this data from?  Did you pull it from somewhere online? I ask because the online recruitment portal (www.prod-recruiting-recrutement.forces.gc.ca) does not seem to be updating...  Thanks!


Hi! Yeah this is all from the application portal you posted, however the dates are done off of recollection. Are you still in the application process, or are you on the competition list? For my portal they never updated past 'READY FOR MEDICAL / INTERVIEW' until I had gotten to the competition list. Best of luck!


----------



## KelsonHaldane (3 Apr 2022)

HopefulAereOfficer said:


> Hi! Yeah this is all from the application portal you posted, however the dates are done off of recollection. Are you still in the application process, or are you on the competition list? For my portal they never updated past 'READY FOR MEDICAL / INTERVIEW' until I had gotten to the competition list. Best of luck!


Hi. Thanks for the response. I completed the Officer Review Board meeting over a month ago (Reserves). I thought it went very well but I've heard nothing back- no feeback or status. On the online portal it states: Applicant Process Status:* Final Processing.  *Just keep waiting I guess...


----------



## Kickingsauce (5 Apr 2022)

Still next to no one on here looking for offers this year? Forum seems to have really dried up from years past... anyone with numbers, selection date, etc? I see that da1root still hasn't been online since last year :/


----------



## bscriber (6 May 2022)

Just got bumped up to Selected today - hoping for August 8th, BMOQ


----------



## kakish (10 May 2022)

bscriber said:


> Just got bumped up to Selected today - hoping for August 8th, BMOQ


Me too !


----------



## AVStech541 (16 May 2022)

I just got my course dates last Friday, I'll be heading on BMOQ mod 2 in June! I got to skip mod 1 because I was an NCM and applied to one of the in-service selection programs.  Is anyone else on this course?

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Position offered: Pilot
BMOQ: 13 June - 22 July 2022


----------



## jman579 (22 May 2022)

Are any of you guys heading to BMOQ on May 28th and doing both mod 1 and mod 2 this summer?


----------



## estoguy (25 May 2022)

Just got my acceptance, finally, a couple of weeks ago.

Recruiting Center: Barrie, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO-Officer
Trade choice 1: NWO
Trade choice 2: TDO
Trade choice 3: Arty Officer
Application date: February 2020
First contact: April 2020
CFAT: Years ago... lol
CFAT Results: Successful
Medical: #1 July 2020, medical appeal filed March 2021, passed appeal January 2022
Interview: #1 July 2020, #2 February 2022
Competition list: Mid - April ish 2022
Position offered: NWO, May 2022
Enrolment: August 5, 2022
BMOQ: Platoon L0050E, August 22, 2022


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 May 2022)

Gentlemen, Ladies,

I'd like to offer some candid advice for anyone going on these courses based on first hand experience and second hand discussions. Not looking to derail this but it's important. 

MANY of you are showing up out of shape, specifically for marching and rucksack marching. People have all kinds of reasons why they're out of shape but at the end of the day the why doesn't matter.
What matters is people are falling out of PT and falling out of marches. This often leads to trips to the medics where people try to get medical chits saying no running, no ruck marching, no carrying kit. You follow everyone around in a vehicle or walking like zombies behind your peers marching. It's a shitty way to go through your course and a shitty way to start your military career. It sets your whole course up to be a back and forth about why you can't do anything. 

You'll be marching everywhere you go. And just because you do PT in the morning doesn't mean you won't have a long march to do in the afternoon. A 5km march to the range carrying your kit, or a 10km march to your sleeping site. 

Running is great but practice walking quickly with a heavy backpack. Go for a walk in the woods with a sledge hammer to simulate a rifle. Build up the muscles on your legs and arms. 

Good luck.


----------



## estoguy (26 May 2022)

Thanks for the tips! Much appreciated. 👍🏻💪🏻


----------



## estoguy (31 May 2022)

If there is anyone reading this who is going to be on the August 22 BMOQ Platoon L0050E, and are on FB and wants to connect, I've started a group.  Just two of us so far.  Not sure if I can post the link, so search by the Platoon number and you'll find it. Otherwise, PM me and I'll send the link. Let's connect and chat prior to meeting at basic!


----------



## fireandice21 (28 Jun 2022)

Recruiting Center: Charlottetown, PE  
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: [selected] Medical Laboratory Technologist (MedTech)
Trade choice 2: Meteorological Technician
Trade choice 3: Water, Fuels, Environmental Technician
Application date: January 4th, 2022
First contact: January 7th, 2022
CFAT: February 10th, 2022
CFAT Results: February 10th, 2022- Successful
Medical: April 12th, 2022
Interview: April 12th, 2022
Competition list: Sometime in April
Selected: June 28th, 2022
Position offered: Pending...
Enrolment: Pending...
BMOQ: Pending...

I should be getting my position offered sometime this week, I will keep you updated


----------



## based_and_basedpilled (29 Jun 2022)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver (really CFRC Surrey)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infanteer
Trade choice 2:
Trade choice 3:
Application date: January 2021
First contact: February 2021
CFAT: March 2021
CFAT Results: April 2021 - Successful 
Medical: June 2021 - Required addt. info and review. 
Interview: April 2021 
Competition list: June 2022 
Position offered: Pending...
Enrolment: Pending...
BMOQ: Pending...

Was in medical review hell for a good 7 months, but I was just told I'd get an offer sometime in the coming weeks and would likely be present at BMQ starting late august/early september.


----------



## based_and_basedpilled (29 Jun 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> Gentlemen, Ladies,
> 
> I'd like to offer some candid advice for anyone going on these courses based on first hand experience and second hand discussions. Not looking to derail this but it's important.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, trying to make sure I show up as fit as possible.


----------



## B3b4 (8 Jul 2022)

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice : materiel management tech

Application date:  08 - 2021
CFAT: 01-2022
Medical: 02-2022
Interview: 02-2022
Competition list: 04-2022
Position offered: 06-2022
BMQ: 27 August 2022


----------



## applesoranges (10 Aug 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> Running is great but practice walking quickly with a heavy backpack. Go for a walk in the woods with a sledge hammer to simulate a rifle. Build up the muscles on your legs and arms.


How heavy is the backpack? 
Another question is about running in winter, do you run outside in your tactical boots? I have tactical Underarmours, so I bought crampons for them to practice running in winter, but others are saying that in winter you're supposed to still run in your runners.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Aug 2022)

applesoranges said:


> How heavy is the backpack?
> Another question is about running in winter, do you run outside in your tactical boots? I have tactical Underarmours, so I bought crampons for them to practice running in winter, but others are saying that in winter you're supposed to still run in your runners.



If you've never walked with a heavy backpack start small. Maybe 25 pounds, then work your way up to maybe 55 or 60 pounds. 

If your running wear running shoes.


----------



## fireandice21 (18 Aug 2022)

Recruiting Center: Charlottetown, PE 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: [selected] Medical Laboratory Technologist (MedTech)
Trade choice 2: Meteorological Technician
Trade choice 3: Water, Fuels, Environmental Technician
Application date: January 4th, 2022
First contact: January 7th, 2022
CFAT: February 10th, 2022
CFAT Results: February 10th, 2022- Successful
Medical: April 12th, 2022
Interview: April 12th, 2022
Competition list: Sometime in April
Selected: June 28th, 2022
Position offered: August 16th
Enrolment: August 16th
Sweared in: August 31st
BMOQ: September 5th (leaving the 3rd)


----------



## SarahVM (16 Sep 2022)

Hi there!

Someone here doing the french BMOQ starting November 21th at st-Jean?
Would be nice to 'meet' some of you before 'the beginning' 

Cheers,
Sarah


----------



## imanca822 (26 Sep 2022)

Recruiting Center: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Boatswain
Application date: June 2021
First contact: June 2021
CFAT: June 2021
CFAT Results: Successful - deferred, reactivated end of June 2022
Medical: Aug 30, 2022
Interview: Aug 29, 2022
Competition list: Sept 2022
Selected: pending
Position offered:  pending
Enrolment: pending
Sweared in: pending
BMQ: pending


----------



## adoboxpress (1 Oct 2022)

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: MedTech
Application date: Sept 2022
First contact: Sept 2022
CFAT: Sept 2022
CFAT Results: Successful - Sept 2022
Medical: Sept 2022
Interview: Sept 2022
Competition list: pending
Selected: pending
Position offered: pending
Enrolment: pending
Sweared in: pending
BMQ: pending


----------

